# Wilderness First Aid 5/5-5/7 Grand Junction



## mountaincrash (Jun 21, 2006)

I am teaching a last-minute Wilderness First Aid course, with CPR on 5/5-5/7 in Grand Junction. Solxplore, LLC is a provider of instruction in swiftwater rescue and first aid, with a strong curriculum built for boaters. This one was put together for a group of guides working in Utah, and Solxplore is on the approved provider list for the Utah DNR Boating Program. Course tuition is $175 for students and non-profits and $250 for all others. Please private message or call 3 zero 3 six five three two nine three six for additional details.

5/5/14 - 17:00 to 21:00
5/6/14 - 08:00 to 17:00
5/7/14 - 08:00 to 17:00


----------

